

Developing iOS 8 Apps with Swift - krackjack
https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ios-8-apps-swift/id961180099

======
masters3d
if anybody is serious about learning swift I would encourage you to try
[http://exercism.io/](http://exercism.io/) I just finished the swift track of
problems two weeks ago and I learnt a lot. example.
[http://exercism.io/submissions/e4af36983df54ad2afd53c48c51af...](http://exercism.io/submissions/e4af36983df54ad2afd53c48c51af56a)

It is also an open source project so if you can help by implementing other
problems. I think I've learnt more by implementing an extra 9 problems into
swift than I did by just solving the 14 currently in the swift track. Check it
out! [https://github.com/exercism/xswift](https://github.com/exercism/xswift)

[http://www.wired.com/2014/09/exercism/](http://www.wired.com/2014/09/exercism/)
"[founder] has no plans to turn the site into a business"

------
joeblau
Here we go! I'm sending everyone I know who is trying to learn Swift to this
resource. His other videos on developing iOS apps with Obj-C are great.

I can't wait until all of these video's are released.

------
soviel
I'm just wondering about the prerequisites. I see CS106A&B (or X) required &
CS107 or CS108 or CS110 also (at a minimum) required. I am especially worried
about CS108, Object Oriented Programming. I am a programming hobbyist, not a
professional. I have good knowledge of Python and PHP and work with VBA at
work. Will I be okay, or should I try to find equivalents of these courses
before starting this course?

~~~
austinz
If you're comfortable writing object-oriented code in Python and PHP, you
should be fine. The object-oriented parts of Swift are thoroughly ordinary.

One major concept you will want to become comfortable with (that doesn't
really exist in dynamic languages AFAIK) is the concept of protocols:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/Protocols.html)

If you're not comfortable with anonymous functions and closures, I'd recommend
getting familiar with them as well, since they play a major role later on in
the course.

~~~
soviel
Thanks for your reply! I feel better about it.

------
allworknoplay
Interested folks should check out Bitfountain's incredibly thorough ios8/swift
immersive course: [http://bitfountain.io/courses/complete-
ios8](http://bitfountain.io/courses/complete-ios8)

It's good for first-time or experienced programmers and contains exercises for
practically every feature and app style you could want.

~~~
masters3d
I bought this course and I did not like it. It is wayyy to verbose and way to
slow even when playing in 2.5x the speed. I learned way more with this free
version of the intro to swift
[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud585](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud585)

------
cturhan
This is Great. I started Swift a couple of weeks ago and this is the right
time to see a professional instructor teaching Swift

------
speeq
Is there a way to watch these without iTunes?

~~~
KhalilK
You can use TunesViewer[0] if you are on Linux.

0.[http://sourceforge.net/projects/tunesviewer/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/tunesviewer/)

------
niutech
If you want to learn Swift more thoroughly, there are over 200 video tutorials
on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxwBNxx9j4PUpjCEVwjqF...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxwBNxx9j4PUpjCEVwjqFvNecNvQ6Dj6G)

------
stasel
This is by far, the best resource learning to develop for iOS. highly
recommended!

~~~
troymc
It's only two lectures, so far. Maybe wait until the whole course is up before
giving a review?

(Stanford has some older iOS programming courses up on iTunes as well. For
example, the course "Developing iOS 7 Apps for iPhone and iPad" [1] is 18
lectures.)

[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/course/developing-ios-7-apps-
for...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/course/developing-ios-7-apps-
for/id733644550)

~~~
olifante
Of course it's too early to know for sure, but judging from the superb quality
of Paul Hegarty's previous iOS programming courses, this course will probably
become the best learning resource for wannabe iOS developers.

~~~
SRwilloughby
Dear Olifante and anyone else who may see this,

Would you have a few mins. today to talk by phone or email about your
experience with Swift and/or this course? I'm writing a news release for
Stanford News and would like a couple of user quotes.

Thanks for Swift reply to redwoodfroggie at gmail dot com, or (760) 709-6599.

------
anderspetersson
Watched the two first and they are pretty good, easy to follow as someone new
to Xcode/IOS. Looking forward to follow this series.

------
tkubacki
I heard from devs Swift 1.0 is still alpha quality (tools) and Apple shouldn't
release it. Would you use it for new project?

~~~
alex_g
I attended a Swift workshop (hosted by Apple) on my campus today. After the
workshop, I asked one of the Apple engineers what he recommended in terms of
developing iOS apps. He told me that he hadn't even seen what Swift looked
like until today, that Apple employees are banned from using it (and that they
actually have code checkers to make sure), and that he wouldn't learn it
solely w/o Obj-C until a few years from now. He noted that Apple is still
changing it a lot, as it's young, so the structure of the language could
change dramatically between now and next year.

He thought it was good idea when I suggested learning Obj-C and then using
Swift to cut down on dev time, b/c it is quicker for many things.

~~~
cageface
I think a lot of the blame for the backlash in the iOS community over Swift
should be laid squarely at Apple's feet. At WWDC they pitched it as
production-ready but the truth is that even today it is seriously unfinished.
It doesn't even support incremental compilation and the tooling is still very
fragile. I'd strongly recommend anybody new to iOS to start with ObjC for now.
You need to at least be able to read ObjC to understand the APIs and all of
the sample code out there and it's still overall a more productive
environment.

I don't think any of Swift's current problems are unfixable but I'd give it
another year or so at least to mature.

------
dirtyaura
I can't figure out how do you download the slides from iTunes? I click the
"Get" button but nothing happens.

~~~
rudeboy347
One you hit get, it is downloaded to a folder called "iTunesU" that is
automatically created on your computer. You can search "Lecture 1" and your
computer should find it.

------
ultralinx
Would this be recommended to those who have no experience in programming but
want to learn Swift?

~~~
avinassh
I have attended iOS 5 course and skimmed through iOS 7 course, so I hope my
comment would apply to this course as well (just looked at contents/chapters).
I don't really recommended attending this class without programming experience
and also one should be good, I mean with beginner experience also it will be
difficult. I was beginner at programming and it was difficult. Lots of things
didn't make sense and ultimately I gave up in middle. Now I have understood
basics of programming paradigms, like loops, object oriented programming and
other concepts like MVC, things started making sense. For me iOS8 class gonna
be good experience, I hope. Plus swift is easy to understand syntax wise
compared to Objective C, for me.

Note that I am still a noob at Objective C, however I have learnt bit of
Python and things still make sense. Hope this helps you.

------
ripitrust
Finally

